# Lost throwrope at House Rock Camp



## condor (Apr 16, 2014)

Left a yellow Astral throw rope at House Rock camp, GC.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish I was there looking for it right now.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

liquidphoto said:


> I wish I was there looking for it right now.


How's the snow?


I also wish I was in the Ditch.


----------

